# Gidget growing so fast...



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Above view with the ferret dress on that used to be to big but now fits her









From side









T....she is growing out of the dress :-(


















Can tell she is getting longer from the side









What is Chibi intrigued by?









Ofcourse it is that little girl he is so obsessed with

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This is how Yoshi feels about his little sister...yep could care less









Short video


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Eeeek! I love her!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Growing ???? Are you sure ????? still looks tiny and as adorable as ever.Chibi looks so sweet looking at her


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awwwww shes sooo cute in those ferett dresses!!!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Squeal !!! Too cute


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is a doll! I love little Gidget! Awesome to see your beautiful boys too! 

Even though Ms. Pea Pod is still a tiny tot, I can tell she's growing.  She was the size of a hamster when you brought her home. :lol:

She looks like she's getting close to 1.5 lbs.? 

I'll be waiting at the airport. You did say I could have her, right? 

ps-I found another pic of Chance that I'll show you. I'm not home right now, though. It's on a disc.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She isnt quite 1.5 yet, she is 18 ounces right now


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Soooooooooooooooooooo tiny!!!!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG she is just too cute! Love it


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

She's so teeny tiny!! Great pics and I loved the video. Look at her hop around, so cute!!


----------



## Matilda's Mummy (Aug 9, 2013)

oh...so precious!!!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

They are so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aww!! I love the puppy prance. She is just so precious!! Love watching her. Could watch the playfulness all day.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Aww!  She's so cute in her little dress.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a doll baby she is I love her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

She's tooo stinkin' CUTE!!! How old is she?


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

She's adorable!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Tinaschi's said:


> She's tooo stinkin' CUTE!!! How old is she?


It is a long story but I am guessing around 12 weeks right now.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

All of your pups are adorable Michelle. Love seeing them. :love2:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is the cutest tiny little bit of fur, just precious!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is sooooo cute! I can tell she grew a little bit. How do the boys like her?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

pupluv168 said:


> She is sooooo cute! I can tell she grew a little bit. How do the boys like her?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Chibi is obsessed with her and Yoshi will not go near her. LOL


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> Chibi is obsessed with her and Yoshi will not go near her. LOL


Typical. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> It is a long story but I am guessing around 12 weeks right now.


ahhhh ok.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Cute overload!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

little lovebug ...adorable !


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

*sigh* So precious - I love her! :love9:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

what a sweet little petunia!


----------

